

	
	
Nov 2, 2007 (3 days ago)
Rick Dalzell's retirement tribute from Jeff Bezos - shayan
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000150321

======
gaborcselle
Wow - what did this guy do at Amazon that was so valuable?

~~~
shayan
"Over the last decade, Rick has been the glue that has held together our
engineering organization and driven us to success. He has constantly taken on
new roles and brought people along to fill old ones. He has been a coach and
mentor to many of us."

I would say this makes an employee valuable

